

How we failed to "Hack" Hacker News but ended up on front page for 30+ hours - liamgooding
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/hacker-news

======
liamgooding
This is a repost, I think the earlier one was removed? Anyways, seemed prudent
to submit considering the content of the post!!

